# Hiro and his duck.......



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Hiro has a new toy.









He catches a duck.......



























Keep him for later........


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great pictures Ans!! (as always!)
Did you see the calendar preview?

Ryan


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures as always. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wonderful! Cute little duck toy.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Beamer said:


> Great pictures Ans!! (as always!)
> Did you see the calendar preview?
> 
> Ryan


No, I will take a look.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

beautiful!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I love Hiro whatever he's doing! What a cute duck, too! You take such beautiful pictures. I like the second one best where he's showing teeth!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ans~ Your photos never disappoint! It looks like the duck's a big hit w/Hiro! Has it become his new favorite toy?


----------

